
Gmail data visualization with D3.js - luk3thomas
http://luk3thomas.com/gmail-archive-data-visualization-d3-js-20140223.html
======
kkwok
This is great! Any chance, you'll be sharing the code for this? Would love to
use it on my inbox.

~~~
luk3thomas
Yep, all the source code is in the page.

view-source:[http://luk3thomas.com/labs/gmail-archive-
for-2013-20140224.h...](http://luk3thomas.com/labs/gmail-archive-
for-2013-20140224.html)

The hard part is parsing your gmail.mbox file from google takeout. You can use
`egrep '^From [0-9]|X-Gmail-Labels' gmail.mbox` as a good starting place for
finding the labels and dates for each email. Personally, once I had the data I
stored that data in a SQL database and ran an aggregate query to count the
emails for each label every month.

I'm sure there is a better way to do it.

------
orezavi
I am learning D3.js these days, this is really cool, luk3 :)

I am storing all of my Foursquare checkins into Google Calendar. I'll parse
them too later on.

------
san_dimitri
Great job Luke. Would be great if you github the code. I am not a d3 user but
write code in JS. Would love to see my inbox as well.

------
dudus
If I'm reading this right you haven't been doing very well on the "keep your
inbox clean" department.

------
wehadfun
CobbleStone?

~~~
msteinert
My guess: [http://www.cobblestonecn.com/](http://www.cobblestonecn.com/)

------
heywire
Does anyone else get a 403 when trying to access the Google Takeout link?

